# Interview with GBATemp staff?



## Gagarin (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know. Could be good idea. We can submit questions. I would start with that dushe Narin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Is he cheating on his girlfriend/boyfriend as well as on DS


----------



## outgum (Nov 11, 2009)

Actually, This thread sparked an idea to me, Maybe you could Create a new section on the board somewhere and Call it "Get to know the team" Or something similar right! And in the section have a sub ection for each Admin, Mod etc. Maybe make the posts not go to your post count to avoid problems later down the line, but them Tempers can post and find out alittle more, or JUST talk to that particular staff etc, That would be really cool


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2009)

You have the Know Your Temps threads for that. and those staff members who weren't willing to participate there probably wouldn't be willing to participate in any "know your staff" threads. For various reasons. 

It's a shame most of the staff are too busy and overworked to just mingle. It's nice to see the staff as part of the forum, one of the guys/girls who just happen to keep the whole forum in order, and not some faceless bot whose sole purpose is to ban people and lock threads. Toni and ***drian and *mthrnite* are doing a great job, I wish more staff could just hang around sometimes.


----------



## Raika (Nov 11, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> ***drian







... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What's up with the username?


----------



## azure0wind (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL
but...
yeah, i think it is a GREAT idea!


----------



## Minox (Nov 11, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> It's a shame most of the staff are too busy and overworked to just mingle. It's nice to see the staff as part of the forum, one of the guys/girls who just happen to keep the whole forum in order, and not some faceless bot whose sole purpose is to ban people and lock threads. Toni and ***drian and *mthrnite* are doing a great job, I wish more staff could just hang around sometimes.


One word: IRC


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> One word: IRC


One word: forum.


----------



## Minox (Nov 11, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two words: no u


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Two words: no u


Exactly.


----------



## Law (Nov 11, 2009)

Most of the questions would probably be "how do i become staff?" and "can i be staff?".


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 11, 2009)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> I would start with that dushe Narin



1: Learn to spell.
2: Narin's a fine fellow, and there's no reason to slander his name here.
3: Any staff that are willing to be interrogated have already signed up for the Know Your Temps thread.

EDIT:
4: Law is quite right.


----------



## outgum (Nov 11, 2009)

I guess Law is right.... also 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> One word: IRC


Could IRC be considered three words, hence IRC is a acronym...
idk XD


----------



## Gagarin (Nov 11, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Gagarin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1: Sorry for misspelling douche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never used it so I was not sure how to spell it. I'll trust on your knowledge on that one
Beside of the fact, that now you made me calling him a real bad name:|
Please tell me that you knew it was a joke.

2: Yes, You are right - probably everybody likes Narin, but not everybody got my joke.

3: I was thinking about something different than KYT, more for fun. To be honest, I love peoples sense of humor and I wish to read something like that. 
Narin is a smart guy, and I wish I could see how he would handle some ridiculous questions.

4: I think you misinterpreted the whole sentence. It did not support DUI, DWI or using of drugs. It just tells you about more creative way of usage of it (instead of just getting high). There will be no good music in 60 or 70 if musicians would not use some drugs. That is my opinion, but of course I respect yours.

P.S.
Have a nice day (somewhere else)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not sure where your fourth point came from....but I agree with it.

My apologies for being an ass. 
I consider narin to be a great guy and an excellent friend.
It sounded as though you were insulting him.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah he was making a joke about Narin being such a DS cheater that he also must be cheating on his girlfriend too.  That's why he called Narin a douche, for cheating on his gf.  
Sorry I had to spoil this joke, but I don't think many people will understand that the TC wasn't being serious about calling Narin a douche.  

And staff, just publicize your private forum.  We'd learn everything we need to know about you from it.


----------



## Gagarin (Nov 13, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where your fourth point came from....but I agree with it.
> 
> My apologies for being an ass.
> I consider narin to be a great guy and an excellent friend.
> It sounded as though you were insulting him.





No, My apologies...
I thought that you are referring to my signature (Law is right) - nevermind
And where is Narin to answer that question? Probably he plays outdoor with his favorite pet - cheetah
One more time apologies for my Polish joke


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 16, 2009)

I did a Know Your Temps once a while back... but otherwise I tend to not talk much because I'm actually pretty boring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I mostly just stick to helping out in whatever ways I can, I'm better at that then the whole talking thing.


----------



## Minox (Nov 16, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> I did a Know Your Temps once a while back... but otherwise I tend to not talk much because I'm actually pretty boring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not boring


----------



## Gagarin (Nov 17, 2009)

Gaisuto, Perhaps we can interview your person? So let just post questions:
Tell us how did you get involved into GBATEMP and what you love/hate about it.

(He's a nice guy, so I took easy on him....)


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 27, 2009)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> 3: I was thinking about something different than KYT, more for fun. To be honest, I love peoples sense of humor and I wish to read something like that.
> Narin is a smart guy, and I wish I could see how he would handle some ridiculous questions.


That sounds like KYT to me.

Being an attention whore you can ask me anything at anytime,


----------



## Gagarin (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know. Could be good idea. We can submit questions. I would start with that dushe Narin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Is he cheating on his girlfriend/boyfriend as well as on DS


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 27, 2009)

It's not Narin, and it's pretty freakin' old, but here:
My "Know Your Temps" session from 2007.

.. and Gaisuto isn't boring.


----------

